# Frost eyeshadow problem - surface getting hard



## monter (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried doing a search on this and couldn't find anything, but I am sorry if this has been asked elsewhere and I just didn't find it!

A couple of my frost shadows (Paradisco, Warm Chill) develop kind of a hard coating on the surface of the shadow after a few uses. It's kind of a hard silvery coating; it makes it very difficult to actually pick up any color on a brush. I'd try scraping some off, but I really don't want to waste any product. :/

Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone know why it happens or how to prevent it or how to fix it?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jun 30, 2009)

I have this same problem with one of my shadows. I hope someone has it figured out!


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you use your fingers to apply shadows? The oils on your fingers could be causing that. or if you use a wet brush directly onto the shadow.

Pretty much the only way to get it off is to rub it with a clean tissue until that layer is gone. Yes you waste a little product but its better than throwing the whole thing out. Then just make sure you use a clean dry brush to apply the shadow, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^yeppers!

don't use a wet brush on the regular shadows (only MES can be used directly with a wet brush).  if you want to use them wet, you need to scrape off some of the shadow and work with it loose with a wet brush.

also, the oils from your lid are getting on the brush, and then transferring to the shadow.  you need to clean your shadow brushes more often, and make sure they're completely dry before touching the shadow.

unfortunately, certain finishes likes frosts are more prone to this.  just take a little spatula and gently scrape off the top layer till all the hard bits are gone.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah the same thing happened to my warm chill too!
i have other eyeshadows from other brands that experience the same problem, but i don't know what causes it!

i don't use my fingers on my eyeshadows, not even to swatch.
when i see it getting like that, i scrape off the top layer. still happens.
i clean the brushes. still happens.

because it's not me (or in this case, you) that is the problem, i'd have to assume it has to do with those eyeshadows' composition. and since you can't reformulate the eyeshadows (unless you're some sort of mad makeup scientist), i would suggest using some sort of base that will help the shadows show up even more on your lids since i have found that that hardening makes them so much duller. or even using your brush bristles to scrape off the top layer of eyeshadow until little piles of dust form and you can apply it as you would a pigment (i hope that made sense).


----------



## monter (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks guys! i don't use my fingers to apply shadows, and i don't use my shadows wet, but it could definitely be oil from my lids on my brushes. i'll try cleaning them more often.

thanks for the answer! and for the tip to just use a tissue to get rid of the little bit on the surface so i can use these shadows again.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Erin. I did the same with my Antiqued e/s and I finally got the courage to scrap off the hard surface. You can only dip your wet brush into Mineralized products and if you want to apply your regular eyeshadows wet, you need to pick up some color on the brush first and then wet it with either Fix+ or Mixing Medium Water Based or Gel Based and apply.


----------



## Ambonee (Jul 1, 2009)

you can also use a piece of tape to get the top layer off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find packing tape works best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what we do at our counter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 1, 2009)

A scratchy paper towel or a pin works well to take off the layer of oil.


----------

